
Google has quietly launched a developer website for Fuchsia OS - rmason
https://www.androidcentral.com/google-has-silently-launched-developer-website-its-experimental-fuchsia-os
======
bdcravens
Discussed already:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20311071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20311071)

